# Website offers ugly people chance to find 'beautiful' donors - oh my word!



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

Sigh.....when people do this all they do is promote negativity amongst people towards fertility treatments. I know it is a free world but they really make it harder for those wanting to advocate for better (in)fertility awareness.

How can you define 'ugly' and 'beautiful' anyway too - dont they say it is only skin deep?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/internet/7911920/Fertility-website-offers-ugly-people-chance-to-find-beautiful-donors.html


----------

